# Is this horse an ok size for me?



## Composer Cowboy (Apr 23, 2021)

I go back and forth on this horse. Sometimes I feel like I’m too big other times not so much. This gelding would be the smallest horse I’ve ever had, he’s not small by any means 15.3, stocky, just confirmation. I just happen to be 6’5” and 225lbs. When I went out to ride him I felt good under saddle and he was be to move well, I’m just worried about longevity because of my size, I’m always worried about that because of my size. Also, I’ll be using the horse for trail riding. I’ve attached a couple pictures, opinions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

You look all right to me. You're tall but you look pretty lean. And if you hadn't put the question forward, I wouldn't have looked at your photo and automatically thought "he looks too big for that horse." Hope that's helpful!


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

That’s a nice looking horse. Before I bought my 14.3 Morgan mare, she had belonged to the son of the woman who sold her to me. She told me her son was 6-2 and weighed 275. 
If you feel comfortable on her, go right ahead!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I don’t think you’re too big for him. He’s super handsome!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I wouldn't have questioned your size from the photos. I showed it to my husband and he asked when son got a new hat. If he has a short back, good strong loin, stout leg and is fit and conditioned then no problem. @bsms is probably close to proportional on his horse. 

Does he move out well?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*WELCOME to the Forum!!*

From what I can see of you astride you look fine.
Horses barrel is full and deep, covering and absorbing your leg.
The saddle you sit and ride in appears to fit well in the confines of the anatomy for bearing weight.
That "still" photo I do not detect the horse to be under undo stress to support you.
You sit tall, yet blend into the horses anatomy and ability to carry you does not seem to be a problem for the animal.
Your weight is not a problem being tall and lanky...
If the animal meets your wants and desires...get a basic PPE on him to know he is healthy and go for it...
I hope this is a welcome to horse ownership for you.
*🐴.... *


----------



## Composer Cowboy (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks everyone. I feel better about it. I have a PPE and X-rays scheduled for next week. I know I carry my weight well, I just don’t want to beat up my horses, hah!

appreciate it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Carrying your weight well is all ilmportant.

Funny thing is, a WOMAN of that weight (and I am that) would self doubt about the weight issue from sun up to sun down, and she would have that doubt reinforced by the attitude of many others, too.
pounds are pounds, as long as the human doesn't slam down on the back


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks fine to me! You appear to be very fit which makes a huge difference. A fit person who can be balanced on a horse is much easier to carry than an unfit person that is flopping all over the place. You look fine on him.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Looks fine, enjoy the horse.


----------



## newtrailriders (Apr 2, 2017)

You look great to me!


----------

